# CB&Q loco damaged



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

My local newspaper every day publishes some tidbits from local past history. I love the older writing styles! This one comes from Jan. 12, 1937:

"A broken side-driving arm on a Chicago, Burlington, and Quincy freight engine caused the injury Sunday afternoon about 1 o'clock 15 miles south of Dewey, SD, of H. A. Rainner of Sheridan, WY, brakeman, who was riding in the cab of the engine. The broken side rod was driven through the front of the cab when the wheel turned. It was understood the train was traveling about 35 miles per hour on a downhill grade. The Sheridan man was thrown out through a window and received a compound fracture of a leg and other injuries when he struck the frozen ground."

All that moving machinery wasn't the most safe thing in the world!!


----------

